# How do I program the D* RC remote for the HR10-250?



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just lost my real Tivo remote (I think the baby hid it somewhere) so D* sends me a RC(something the newer little bit larger one) and the manual they send with it doesn't list the HR10-250 in the D* receivers part of the manual. Can you program this remote to work with the HR10-250 in D* modem or does it have to be one of the other modes and what is the code?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It should be the code for the "HNS Model DVRs" ..... 01442

You can find the latest manuals for the DirecTV Remotes at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/downloadPage.jsp?assetId=1100066#


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Oh, and Yes, this is for the "DirecTV Mode" selection.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

You can use tivo codes 01442 or 01142 on either dtv , av1, and av2 modes.

those codes are only for Rc23, rc24, urc-2081, urc-2082. Remotes like Rc16, urc-1081, and urc1082 can only control the tivo partially using code 20618 on either av1 or av2 only.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks guy's the manual didn't Tivo so I didn't know what model it was. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks again guy's. I tried it and it works like a charm.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------

